

The mystery of sex transmutation (sex drive --&gt; creativity) - Hexstream
http://www.sacred-texts.com/nth/tgr/tgr16.htm

======
drallison
This dates from 1937 and is sexist to contemporary eyes. There are a large
number of Kindle versions with prices all over the map.

